# Do! Aqua 20C - "pointy"



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I had a good month at work last month and decided to get myself a little present.

Picked up a do!aqua 20c from AFA today. Set it up using the hakkai stones I bought last year. Apparently these are super rare or something. 










Glass isn't as clear as an ADA tank but the silicone work is still spectacular and at this glass thickness, you can't tell anyways









They had this co2 set, uses a 95g disposable co2 cartridge. Yes yes, I know it's not as economical but this tank is so small that the bottle should last me a while, even if it's running 24/7. The lighting is a par30 bulb that I picked up from a local SFBAAPS member. I plan to run one of the flat heaters in the filter since it's really cold in my room, but since there's no fish it'll be ok for now.









Proposed 3 stone iwagumi scape









Bacter100 sprinkled all over. I'm not a huge believer in the ADA substrate system but I had bought some of this to combat BGA in my 60F so I figured why not.









And done! This was super fun, took a little less then 2 hours from coming home with the tank to set up. It's planted with 3 pots of regular DHG. I plan to keep trimming the front to keep it shorter then the back.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks great! How did you use the Bacter to fight BGA? I have a little BGA in my 100g on the driftwood and I want to hit it before it spreads.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

supposedly if you sprinkle it directly onto the algae it'll eat it away.


----------



## SaltyNC (Jun 26, 2012)

Dang, that's some instant gratification.  Looks good. I look forward to seeing it after the hairgrass fills in completely.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice layout and cool stones.....Hakai? Where did you get those. I love nano iwagumi setups.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

oops, it's actually spelled hakkai. Here's a great link w/ some info about them written by the guys at ADG
http://glassbox-design.com/2010/hakkai-stones-iwagumi-aquascape/


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

The water has cleared up. I'm going to start doing water changes soon to get that ammonia out


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I'm jealous that you're able to walk into a "brick and mortar" store, and pickup such a set in one outing. 
Very nice, good luck.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks bitFUUL.

I live about a 10 minute walk to Aqua forest so I stop by a lot. Feels like I'm betraying the store I work at by shopping there but you can't keep a fish geek out of the fish store.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice start to this tank! Great Job


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Getting some diatoms on the rocks. Also added fish, 5 vietnamese white clouds


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

dang, 1 of the white clouds jumped


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

That's common:/


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

problem is, I can't find the body on the floor, or on the desk. The tank is also next to my laundry basket... Guess I gotta be careful when I do laundry today.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Updated shot a week after the first trim









And the view from my desk


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

came up with a cheesey name for the AGA contest... what do you guys think?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

down to 3 white clouds. The oto died too, no algae for it to eat


----------



## SaltyNC (Jun 26, 2012)

Those otos love blanched zucchini when algae is not available. Mine hung out all day on a piece until it looked pregnant with its little fat belly. I like the name!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

How much is the tank...? I'm afraid to ask because I absolutely must have it. It's only like $40 right?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> How much is the tank...? I'm afraid to ask because I absolutely must have it. It's only like $40 right?


The tank was only about $38, but everything added up comes to about 200, and that's not including tax since I bought almost everything (other than the light) from AFA in person.

tank -38
co2 - 40
light -30
filter - 15
heater -15
soil - 15
rocks - 30
hairgrass - 15
fish - 10

adds up quick!

Anyways, did a water change and a trim today. Grass is filling in nicely in the back, although I wish I used belem hairgrass in the front.

Maybe it's not too late to change it.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice tank and rocks.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Really looks great with the grass filled in!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Love it. The WCM fit it well. Get some shrimp though!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great! those hakkai stones are awesome!


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

awesome looking tank!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you all! The hairgrass in the front needs to fill in so there's no bald spots but once that's done, this tank'll be ready for AGA!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I had to shut this tank down due to the move, but I set it back up again!

It's no longer using the hakkai stone, I've put those into storage for now, instead I'm going to try seiryu again. 

3 stone iwagumi with HC and some hydrocotyle sibthorpioides.

I'm running an ADA Vuppa-1 as a filter with a flat pack heater and disposable co2 cartridges.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Can't wait to see how it springs back to life.

Going to use the same livestock as before?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

nah, I'm probably going to just keep shrimp in here. I took the fish back to the store.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

plants are growing in slowly. Added some shrimp too.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This looks 10x better with shrimp, for sure.

HC looks like it's growing in pretty well, too. 

Must. Resist. A. New. Tank.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> This looks 10x better with shrimp, for sure.
> 
> HC looks like it's growing in pretty well, too.
> 
> Must. Resist. A. New. Tank.


Shrimp > Fish any day.

Let's see...amazing ADA tank...or a ton of money?   

Wish I could have one, but my mom probably wouldn't agree with the price. I think everyone cringes at the price too despite the quality of the ADA products.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Haha this tank was only $38! Not that bad. I'm gonna swap the cherries out for blue velvets


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I rescaped the tank, wasn't super happy with the way I had the tank scaped.


----------



## koumchev (Aug 12, 2012)

lovin ur scapes mate


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

The rescape adds a lot of depth to the tank and hides some equipment, i like.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, here's an update


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

looking great! 

for the par30 bulb you just screwed it into the lamp directly?

What lamp is that? the home depot Hampton bay one?

also on the vuppa did you put any extra media in it? and how is the flow?


----------



## diamondd7711 (Jan 5, 2013)

I love the driftwood, looks like a finger pointing at the trooper  "I'm not touching you"


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Love this little tank. I'm setting one up soon as well. It's great how you can reacape it and have fun with it. That's the beauty of nanos IMO.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

By the way, did you use Aquasoil "normal" or "powder"? 

I'm going with powder only.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

What a cool little setup! I like it a lot.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Green_Flash said:


> looking great!
> 
> for the par30 bulb you just screwed it into the lamp directly?
> 
> ...


Thanks! The bulb is just screwed into the lamp, I have no idea what brand the lamp is because I bought the bulb and lamp from someone else. The vuppa just uses the standard bio-cubes that came with it, the flow is good, for this small of a tank it's perfect as the only filter.



diamondd7711 said:


> I love the driftwood, looks like a finger pointing at the trooper  "I'm not touching you"


Haha thanks!



frrok said:


> Love this little tank. I'm setting one up soon as well. It's great how you can reacape it and have fun with it. That's the beauty of nanos IMO.





frrok said:


> By the way, did you use Aquasoil "normal" or "powder"?
> 
> I'm going with powder only.


Thanks a lot! I'm using normal on this tank, I used powder in the last scape but it was way too expensive and I already had the normal type.



hydrophyte said:


> What a cool little setup! I like it a lot.


thanks Devin!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks great. I actually really liked your second layout. I am going to say what everyone else said, I just may have to go pick up this tank next time I am out in SF.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

The trooper looks like it is guarding the tank!


----------



## itstoyota (Jun 14, 2012)

Did you have any issues w the stones increasing your ph?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

the stormtrooper does it

cool tank!!
makes me want one for work hidden neatly in my desk


----------

